# Silicone in shampoos/conditioners



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Why is it I do NOT want silicone in either shampoo or conditioner.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

I think the silicone makes the hair dry and brittle. Do a search on "silicone" in the havanese forum and see what comes up. There has been some discussion on it before.

I have a dematting product with silicone in it that works great, so I did research silicone to see what the damages would be to the hair before using it.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Silicones are "bad" because of silicone buildup which will cause the hair to dry out and so forth. That is something you do not want.

They make a lot of dematting products with silicone derivatives in it. You have to be careful you are not leaving it in the coat and not washing it out. I would recommend using it sparingly if you have some nasty mats and then using a good clarifying shampoo. 

Have you tried coat handler conditioner yet? That is a great product to demat and it does not have silicone or lanolin in it which can hurt the coat.


----------

